# planning permission for mobile  home



## bumpkins (27 Jan 2011)

Hi Folks, with regards to planning permission for mobile homes - what are the chances of getting it if I want to live in it permanently, that is to be willing to fulfill the criteria necessary for it to be fully serviceable? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sandals (28 Jan 2011)

contact your local planning office, as your looking for it to be permanent,

lived in one for 18 months before/during house build, at back of another private house connect to their water, waste and electricity. 

Hope uv considered the extreme temps as five/six years ago winters not bad but we were cold many a night......


----------



## threebedsemi (28 Jan 2011)

Most Planning Authorities will be very adverse to granting permanent permission for a mobile home, as it would set a precedent.
The best you will probably do is to apply for planning permission to construct a house and when this is granted carry out some ground works. There is a planning exemption along the lines of 'temporary accommodation' while your house is being constructed. In this way you might get up to five years out of it while you are 'constructing' your 'real' house. 

Bear in mind that it is possible to construct a permanent house, of similar floor area, for not much more than the cost of a higher end mobile home, if you do your research.


----------



## onq (28 Jan 2011)

bumpkins said:


> Hi Folks, with regards to planning permission for mobile homes - what are the chances of getting it if I want to live in it permanently, that is to be willing to fulfill the criteria necessary for it to be fully serviceable? Thanks in advance.



Two chances - none and none.

You're thinking €15,000 for a second hand mobile home and €5,000 cfor services and a bit of hard standing to park the car on?

You'd be better off with a Seomra.

Seomra might have a better chance of getting permission too.

Might.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                                                    as a        defence    or         support  -     in     and    of         itself   -                 should               legal             action          be                 taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                                                    Real    Life      with        rights    to         inspect     and       issue                 reports       on         the                    matters       at                hand.


----------



## Blackmiller (3 Feb 2011)

Bumpkins

Sorry, but you're not the first person to think of this. For a Local Authority to permit the development of a permanent residential unit, it must be fully compliant with the building and planning regulations / legislation - which a mobile home is not (by a long shot). It goes beyond site servicing; it is also about room sizes, construction materials, life of the structure etc, etc, etc.

As threebedsemi and onq said, you can now buy prefabricated wooden/bailed etc houses / cabins (as well as seomra's) and of course traditional block houses for relatively low costs, which will get through the buildings regs and planning processes. However, you have to bear in mind all the costs that come with this: site servicing, build, contributions, conditions, etc etc. 

I know of cases where people simply take the risks of doing something like you propose and if the Local Authority find out and force them to remove the offending development they simply forego the losses and comply.

In short, don't waste you time and money, or else make sure you are aware of all the potential problems and costs!


----------

